# Nostalgiatopia



## Bacon Boy (Aug 22, 2011)

What games make you feel like a kid again? What feelings do you get when you play that game?

For me? Animal Crossing GCN, Wind Waker, OoT, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Luigi's Mansion, and probably some others. 

But for OoT, SA2B, & Luigi's Mansion, I remember waking up at 8am every saturday and jumping onto the gamecube to play them. Animal Crossing and Wind Waker, well, that's different. I remember coming home from school every friday, if I was in a funk or something and I was go in my room, open up the blinds to let the bright light in and play animal crossing or wind waker for hours. They just made me feel... happy. I would play those at 8 am also, but mainly, it made me feel content. I know, weird.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 22, 2011)

Wind Waker was awesome.
OoT, Mario Sunshine,
Luigi's Mansion Definitely.
Mario Party. C:
(Some of these games I used to go my friend's house alot to play these)
Super Mario 64.
Pokemon Battle Stadium.
Stuff.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 23, 2011)

Pokemon Yellow. My one got stolen but I finally got it back  I've had it since 1998 or 1999. IDR


----------



## Caius (Aug 23, 2011)

Yoshi's story.


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2011)

Playing anything on my SP, because I remember every year asking for one because I knew it had a back light (I had a GBA before). After 3 years of not getting one, I gave up, and assumed I'd never get one, so I didn't ask. That year I got it (in retrospect it was probably because that year I'd played my GBA a lot more than the previous years).

Ham Hams Unite
Ham Ham Heartbreak
Pokemon Stadium (haven't played it since I was little, but I know if I play it I'll feel like a little kid)
Watching my brother play pikmin 2 and luigi's mansion a while ago with his friend (I used to watch them do that as a kid)
Super Smash Bros. Melee (first gamecube game I ever played)
Mario Party 4
Mario Kart Double Dash!!
Mario Kart 64 (played that with my friend in the hospital when I was diagnosed with type one diabetes)


----------



## Brad (Aug 23, 2011)

Yoshi's Story, Super Mario Sunshine, and Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2011)

Callie said:


> Playing anything on my SP, because I remember every year asking for one because I knew it had a back light (I had a GBA before). After 3 years of not getting one, I gave up, and assumed I'd never get one, so I didn't ask. That year I got it (in retrospect it was probably because that year I'd played my GBA a lot more than the previous years).
> 
> Ham Hams Unite
> Ham Ham Heartbreak
> ...


Brawl isn't a Gamecube silly


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2011)

Pokemon G/S/C
Pokemon Snap
Mario Kart 64

EDIT: Pretty much every Pokemon game.


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 23, 2011)

Super mario advance 2: Super mario world (the first mario game i played)


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 23, 2011)

I think SSBB makes me think of when me and my brother played on it after we went to school. We messed about on the game. It was fun


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 23, 2011)

Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube.
Mario Kart Double Dash!!
Super Monkey Ball
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Nintendo 64 and Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition)
Mario Party 4
Mario Party 5
Mario Party 6
Mario Party 7


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2011)

A couple of others; Pok?mon Ruby, Yoshi's Story (like has been said), Melee, and Super Mario 64.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 23, 2011)

Animal Crossing on gamecube for sure. I remember countless (or seemingly countless) summers/spring breaks/winter breaks being dedicated to playing that. My cousin would bring her memory card over, we'd visit eachother's towns all the time, etc. I was always against time travel, so I even remember waking up one morning really early to do Officer Copper's morning aerobics.

Smash Bros Melee, big time. I've got three brothers, two younger, one way older- and for the most part we didn't talk to my oldest brother. He just kinda' did his own thing. But smash bros definitely brought us together. He actually took an old soccer trophy he had, went online, printed out a smash brothers picture, and shaped it to fit over his picture in the soccer trophy. So we had a "Smash Bros. Trophy" for whoever was the "champion" at the time. It was good stuff.

And then of course Kingdom Hearts reminds me of being a kid and thinking it was just the most mindblowing game ever. The Ace Attorney series reminds me of... Panera Bread, for some reason. Pokemon was another thing that connected me and my older brother. I remember sitting up in his room late at night, our gameboy advance's plugged into the wall, playing Pokemon Gold/Silver like crazy.

Portal's mildly nostalgic for me now, too. And Half Life. Umm, Sly Cooper, Ty the Tasmanian Tiger, Crash Bandicoot, and things like that too. I could probably go on forever.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 23, 2011)

Super Mario 64,Yoshi's story,Mario Party 2,and Ocarina of Time.They were my first video games.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 23, 2011)

Every N64 game. Grew up with it.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 23, 2011)

You're all younglings.
Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2011)

AndyB said:


> You're all younglings.
> Super Mario Bros. 3


For some reason, I never really liked that game. :S


----------



## AndyB (Aug 23, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> For some reason, I never really liked that game. :S


 Get out. Right now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Get out. Right now.



I remember it had to do something with my cousin, I just don't remember.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Aug 23, 2011)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Melee, Super Mario Sunshine, Duck Hunt, Super Mario Bros 2, AC: PG


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 23, 2011)

Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition


----------



## Callie (Aug 24, 2011)

Elliot said:


> Brawl isn't a Gamecube silly



Whoops, meant melee


----------



## Princess (Aug 24, 2011)

Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Stadium
Super Mario World
Super Mario 64
Donkey Kong Country 2
and Donkey Kong 64
:3


----------



## AndyB (Aug 24, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition


Get off my lawn.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Aug 24, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald for it


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2011)

There's one.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 24, 2011)

Banjo Kazooie for sure. 
Mario Party
Pokemon Yellow (my first handheld game ever.)
Donkey Kong 64
Harvest Moon 64
Super Smash Bros
Yoshi's Story

I miss those games so much! I still own almost all of the N64 games we ever had, and I try to play them from time to time, but I'm also getting a whole lot busier :/ I miss being a kid: no school, no worries, and playing video games all day.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 25, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Get off my lawn.


okay, i'll stick with a real nostalgia-inducer

bastion


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2011)

Nothing really... at 15 I'm too young  to feel nostalgic.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 3, 2011)

super mario world and sonic adventure 2 were and are the most nostalgic games for me.


----------

